# worth to buy Tissot Couturier Valjoux 7750?



## JEAMOUSE (Sep 8, 2009)

I am thinking about to buy a Tissot Couturier chrono auto , I like its amazing looking.

However, with the new auto movement it cost about $600~700 but I heard there are still some uncertainty on it. with Valjoux 7750, it costs $1200 in US.

Does the Valjoux 7750 movement really worth 500 more? 
I am thinking about with that price, I can add couple hundreds to get a longines.

No offense, I never have a tissot, but I feel it should range $300~900.

Any one have any comments!


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

JEAMOUSE said:


> I am thinking about to buy a Tissot Couturier chrono auto , I like its amazing looking.
> 
> However, with the new auto movement it cost about $600~700 but I heard there are still some uncertainty on it. with Valjoux 7750, it costs $1200 in US.
> 
> ...


The best way to look at it is what you are getting for your money:

Valjoux 7750 movement
316L surgical grade stainless steel
Sapphire crystal glass
2 year warranty

Show me another true Swiss timepiece that offers all of this for anything close to US$1200?? This particular watch (that I'm wearing as I type this) represents excellent value for money!!!

While you could certainly spend a little more for another brand, what extra features or quality are you getting for the extra money?

If the day/date function isn't of importance to you, and you can live without the full glass caseback, then settle for the ETA C01.211 version. It looks very similar, but costs a whole lot less.


----------



## JEAMOUSE (Sep 8, 2009)

Sean, thanks a lot for your reply.

Actually I really like the couturier chrono auto. I am just not sure which 
movement to go. I am actually OK with just day feature. I am just not sure about the new ETA C01.211 movement. As an expert do you have any idea about this brand new movement of Tissot

I definitely love full glass back though. hehe

BTW: in LA I can't find any AD have the Couturier chrono I can wear, all they can do is order for me. I am a little bit worry about its size of 43mm dial is too big for me. 
Sean do you know any big Tissot AD in LA carry more models. 
a lot to ask. thanks agian



seanpiper said:


> The best way to look at it is what you are getting for your money:
> 
> Valjoux 7750 movement
> 316L surgical grade stainless steel
> ...


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm based in Australia, so won't be much help finding a dealer in LA. Sorry.

You may find that the Couturier simply hasn't been released there yet. It comes out here later this month.

Wait around until you can try it on and then see what you like the look of.

Sean


----------



## EAT 2824 (Jan 18, 2008)

Get a Hamilton Jazzmaster Chrono, nicer and a better value

Take care

MM


----------



## Improbable Joe (Sep 9, 2009)

EAT 2824 said:


> Get a Hamilton Jazzmaster Chrono, nicer and a better value
> 
> Take care
> 
> MM


Wow, that wasn't helpful at all. <|

As far as answering the actual question... I went through a similar decision process over the last couple of weeks. I wasn't planning on spending as much as I did on a PRC 200, and I wasn't sure whether it was worth the extra few hundred dollars to get the auto movement versus the quartz.

The thing that led me to my decision? I stopped stressing about "what's the best value" and "is it worth the money" because up to a certain point the real question is "what is going to make you happiest?" If you feel like you're "settling" by buying one model over another, or if you feel like you're going to still be looking at other watches the same day you make your purchase... then you're making the wrong choice and you need to STOP!!

If you buy a watch that isn't the one you want, it doesn't matter how much or how little it costs: it won't be worth the money you spend on it.|>


----------



## JEAMOUSE (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow! almost same feature and same style. for 800 bucks. amazing!

But I am kind of like Tissot brand more! hehe thanks!



EAT 2824 said:


> Get a Hamilton Jazzmaster Chrono, nicer and a better value
> 
> Take care
> 
> MM


----------



## JEAMOUSE (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah, I am kinda same, even worse, I cannot find any couturier chrono in the store. I just saw it in picture. :-(



Improbable Joe said:


> Wow, that wasn't helpful at all. <|
> 
> As far as answering the actual question... I went through a similar decision process over the last couple of weeks. I wasn't planning on spending as much as I did on a PRC 200, and I wasn't sure whether it was worth the extra few hundred dollars to get the auto movement versus the quartz.
> 
> ...


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

EAT 2824 said:


> Get a Hamilton Jazzmaster Chrono, nicer and a better value
> 
> Take care
> 
> MM


... in the eye of the beholder!

Personally, I don't like the look of the Hamilton. The almost non existent 9 o'clock sub-dial should probably have been left off. As it stands it looks more like a smudge than a feature. I also prefer my date to read horizontal across the dial, not at an angle.

The bracelet does nothing for me either. The giant H on every link stands out a little too much for my liking.

But everyone has different tastes. That's what keeps us spinning 

Sean


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Based on LOOKS only I would get the Coturier instead of the Jazzmaster. But since I generally deslike chronos since they don't have a sweeping second hand if the chrono function is off (pet peeve of mine :-x), I wouldn't get neither.


----------



## halfapie (Jul 29, 2008)

seanpiper said:


> The best way to look at it is what you are getting for your money:
> 
> Valjoux 7750 movement
> 316L surgical grade stainless steel
> ...


I agree with the above, those are nice features and worth the money.

However, you can get a Tissot or Hamilton with 7750 for less than $1000 if you find something on sale. Less than $600 if the item is used! Trouble is, most AD's don't give you massive discounts.  Maybe cheaper on ebay but then you don't get that warranty.  BUT I consider the 7750 to be a reliable movement and there is really nothing that can break in a well made Tissot within 2 years.

By the way, the MSRP sticker on my Swiss-made Hamilton watch with Valjoux 7750, 316L S.S. and sapphire glass is $999. BUT that is an old MSRP tag, I think the current price is higher.

Go for it if you can, the 7750 movement alone is worth a few hundred bucks.


----------



## JEAMOUSE (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for the reply,

I am now waiting for the Tissot Couturier come in the store in LA. I don't wanna order without seeing it in person haha .



halfapie said:


> I agree with the above, those are nice features and worth the money.
> 
> However, you can get a Tissot or Hamilton with 7750 for less than $1000 if you find something on sale. Less than $600 if the item is used! Trouble is, most AD's don't give you massive discounts.  Maybe cheaper on ebay but then you don't get that warranty.  BUT I consider the 7750 to be a reliable movement and there is really nothing that can break in a well made Tissot within 2 years.
> 
> ...


----------

